# ford 3610 engine oil



## Guv (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi All,
I have a Ford 3610 that I need to buy engine oil for, Can someone tell me what type of oil to buy please?

Guv.
Upper Tenthill
Queensland
Australia


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Guv, welcome to the forum. Are you running with a gas or diesel? Diesel I suspect. Here are some excepts from the Nebraska field tests when these tractors were new.
That being said, I have a Case 45 hp with a three cyl diesel and I use Shell rotella 15W-40

Nebraska test *diesel* specs

FUEL, OIL AND TIME: Fuel No.2 Diesel
Cetane No. 46.5 (rating taken from oil company's
inspection data) Specific gravity converted to 60°/
60° (15°/15°) 0.8284 Fuel weight 6.897 lbs/gal
(0.826 kgll) *Oil SAE 30 API service classification
SE/SF-CC/CD *To motor 1.484 gal (5.617l)
Drained from motor 1.421 gal (5.379l) Transmission
and final drive lubricant Ford 134 fluid

Nebraska tests *gasoline* specs.

FUEL, OIL AND TIME: Fuel unleaded gasoline
Octane no. Motor 82.0 Research 91.5 (rating
taken from oil company's typical inspection data)
Specific gravity converted to 60°/60° (15.6°/
15.6°) 0.7373 Fuel weight 6.138 Ibs/gal (0.736 kgl
I) *Oil SAE lOW-30 API service classification
SB/SE-CA/CB* To motor 1.479 gal (5.599 I)
Drained from motor 1.419 gal (5.371 I)
Transmission and final drive lubricant Ford i\l-
2C53A fluid

Also check this out... Page 51
http://www.boonetractor.com/subpages/parts/NHLubeWallChart8-9-04.pdf


----------



## Guv (Mar 28, 2016)

*ford 3610 oil*

Thanks PogoBill, yes diesel. Thanks for the information.

Guv


----------

